# Mini Rex needs a good home (Toronto, ON.)



## Ashley72 (May 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have an approx. 1 and a 1/2 year old mini rex female, named Little Foot. She is mainly grey, with a tan/white belly. She is the sweetest bun ever, loves other pets (especially cats), and loves to be pet and cuddled. I have to find her a new home do to personal issues. I am very sad to see her go, and this was a hard decision to come by. I wouldn't be asking for any money for her, I just want a good home for her. She would come with her litter box and all her toys. I wouldn't be giving the cage as it's a C&C cage. She is used to coming out every day in the evening for 1-2 hours, so she would need this routine in her new home as well. If you're interested you can PM me on here. 

Thanks
Ashley


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2013)

ray:


----------

